# Ectoline - Dogs and Cats!



## Jordan221 (Jan 10, 2012)

I think this topic goes here.. 

Has anyone used the new flea treatment Ectoline, apparently its the cheaper version on Frontline and has the same active ingredients in it?

I'm guessing as it is cheaper, it is like the worming, Drontal and Prazitel, two of the same products, same ingredients but just cheaper.


----------

